# Standardized hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: the north Carolina prot



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):51-64. Related Articles, Links Standardized hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: the north Carolina protocol.Palsson OS.University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA.The North Carolina protocol is a seven-session hypnosis-treatment approach for irritable bowel syndrome that is unique in that the entire course of treatment is designed for verbatim delivery. The protocol has been tested in two published research studies and found to benefit more than 80% of patients. This article describes the development, content, and testing of the protocol, and how it is used in clinical practice.PMID: 16316883


----------

